# Homoeomma sp blue 'Peru'



## Formerphobe (Mar 31, 2013)

"Spectre" in her pre-molt web cave built three days ago.





Heavy pre-molt





Finally flipped over





I slept for about 4 hours and woke up to this





Moving right along





Post molt yoga




















Yep, still a girl!  Exuvium measured 3.75", 3/4 inch bigger than last molt in mid October.





Doing Poeci yoga when I got home from work ~8 hours later.
















She still has a lot of reds and greens in her, Jan.  Still has some maturing to do.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 1, 2013)

Great shots, Joyce!

Here's a couple I just took for comparison. My female has some red hairs still, too while the male has complete adult coloration:

"Neelam", Homoeomma sp. "blue", ~5.25", male (he was constantly trying to turn around to get me while I position him )



"Jewel", Homoeomma sp. "blue", ~4.5", female (she was doing the "tippy toes" thing spreading fangs - guess both were cranky being disturbed )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 1, 2013)

Has Neelam matured yet?  I suspect Spectre is now comparable in size to Jewell.  I'll try for a better measurement in a week or so.  
Maybe the females keep some of the red?
Neither Spectre nor Fantome were cranky in my care.  Flaky and a bit flighty, but not particularly cranky.  LOL
I'm hoping Paul will post recent pics of Spectre's sister, who molted about a month ago.  I love this species!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 1, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Has Neelam matured yet?  I suspect Spectre is now comparable in size to Jewell.  I'll try for a better measurement in a week or so.
> Maybe the females keep some of the red?
> Neither Spectre nor Fantome were cranky in my care.  Flaky and a bit flighty, but not particularly cranky.  LOL
> I'm hoping Paul will post recent pics of Spectre's sister, who molted about a month ago.  I love this species!


He's not yet mature, no. I'm assuming one or two more molts


----------

